# Mag 525 spool tension control question



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

Got a Mag 525 and when I do the drop test to adjust the spool tension the reel backlashes no matter how tight the knob is. Reel is straight out of the box, no HO conversion, and using 6 oz for the test. Removed the knob and both thrust washers are in place. Mags are set to 8. Is this typical or is something wrong here??
Thanks for any advice.
Rob


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Spool tension*

That is fine for a 1\2 oz buzzbait. For surfcasting that isn't the way. Back it off till it dosen't fluff too bad in the middle of a hard cast with 6 or 8 and bait, about fifty yards out or so. You want as little tension as possible on the spool. set the mags on max to start. With a factory 525 without extra mags it is hard to go below 6 on the setting.


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

Thx Surf Rat. I'll give that a try.


----------



## SuperTramp (Jun 8, 2005)

Some people, including me - found the original 525mag a little frisky, and birdnests were common even when using full mags!

If this is should also prove the case for you, there is a simple fix which provides the extra mag-power of the SuperMag.

You need two extra magnets, which I understand are easily available from Radio Shack. 

I used two magnets from a mag-elite magnet-carrier, which has the same size magnets ( around £4 which I guess is around $8, for which you get six magnets or enough to upgrade three 525 mags).

Its then a simple case of removing the left hand side-plate. Then using a screwdriver to gently lift the mag carrier allowing access.

Have a magnet sitting on the top of a small flat-point screwdriver: Then insert so that it clamps on to the back of one of the central two magnets. Repeat with the second central magnet.

The new magnets ride piggy-back. I haven't had any problems with them coming adrift! Using the 525mag as a beachcasting reel in this way, birdnests have gone for good, and you end up with a much wider usable mag adjustment. 

Before this mod, they were permanently on full and she would still frag.

I think that it was Gowge who came up with this mod some years back. It worked a treat for me. The reel is used with no endfloat, and red rocket oil in the bearings. 

Hope that it helps!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Spool Tension*

I don't know why Black Beard has not jumped in, but it is my understanding that you only adjust Penn 525 Mag spool tension once. You do not do the drop test. You adjust until the spool just has a little play. You move the spool left and right while adjusting the spool tension. Too tight will wear out the bearings. Hopefully Black Beard will jump in and give you a better explanation.

Yes, you can add two more magnets. Yes, you can adjust the magnets. You can also adjust by using different oils, but I don't bother with that as it gets too complicated for me. The oil adjustment is really more for tournament casting.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

BB just jumped in!

Rob, let me be blunt, the drop test is something dating back to the 1940’s when Abu made reels for casting light lures and has absolutely no relevance when casting anything over 2oz. I re-wrote the instruction for the 525Mag for sale this side of the pond and it goes like this:
SPOOL TENSION CONTROL
There should be barely discernible end float, which in the main will have been set at the factory. Should the end tension need adjusting it should be set so there is minimum but just discernible lateral movement of the spool within the frame when the reel is in free spool.
**************************************************************
Okay, essentially when you screw in the silver knob more than for just centring the spool you are in effect pushing the bearings inside out. These reels have bearings in the spool that run an a separate spool shaft. Putting pressure on the shaft will simply wreck your bearings.

The primary tuning method is by the magnet setting and I always recommend you start on SLOW. Line level and spool bearing viscosity is the secondary method of control. Line level needs to be around 1/8in below the lower lip and spool bearings should be lubed with a fairly thick oil.

Set the end float so there is just discernable endplay, put a couple of drops of light gear oil in each spool bearing and make sure the line level is an eight of an inch below the inner spool lip. Make sure you have a shock leader – minimum 50lb – and have a go with some smooth, gentle casts to get the feel of the outfit.

If you still have over run problems you can indeed add a couple of extra magnets to the back side of the mag carrier – they stay in place by the magnetism of the magnets through the plastic carrier.

Good luck - BB


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay, now we're getting somewhere! Thanks for all the great info. Heading to the coast in a couple days and looking forward to trying it out.

Rob


----------

